# Personal Web Page project



## freaksavior (Oct 13, 2011)

http://www.freaksavior.com/school/Website

Thoughts?


It's far from done but that's what I got right now.

I still need to change the first 3 pictures and the last mail picture, I don't like that one. 

Portfolio and Resume will have work i've done. The school page will be re-written to have a more appealing look, not just a text list. 

Contact is that, contact with a mailto: tage no page for it. 

About me, I was thinking a cliche page with my photo and a bit about me with who i've done. 

Copyright is in the lower left, but I thought about putting it on the chairs back cushion. twitter doesn't work, wrong link. 

so yeah that's what I got. 

Site map is hopefully going to be 

Home
About me
Reume 
- Best Bet Roofing
- Excalibur Stone
- Green Monkey hookay
Portfolio
- Client Site 1
- Client site 2
- Client site 3
School Projects
- 4 Principles
- Survive a Zombie Attack
- Hike with Mike
Contact Me


----------



## digibucc (Oct 13, 2011)

like the design, source looks real good. just fix those images.

if there is _any _white on a background image i would add a stroke or bevel to the text, even the "school projects" one is hard to read because it blends with the white in the photo.

it's for school? do they care about doctype? i would go for something more specific than "html", as it's not that hard to comply. that's if it matters for school really.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 13, 2011)

It is for school. I will probably get points taken off for using a jquerry script but I don't care because it's what sets the site apart in my opinion. 

The photos, yeah that's going to be worked on, and the stroke or bevel, i'll look into.


----------



## Frick (Oct 13, 2011)

I think the Facebook/Twitter icons are a bit distracting in their current placement. I don't know what would be a good place for them though. Maybe beside the links at the bottom? I don't know.

And what is that couch for again?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 13, 2011)

Frick said:


> I think the Facebook/Twitter icons are a bit distracting in their current placement. I don't know what would be a good place for them though. Maybe beside the links at the bottom? I don't know.
> 
> And what is that couch for again?



I tend to agree with fb/twitter. It's kinda just there.

The chair is suppose to just be random. I'm open to different backgrounds though.


----------



## Bot (Oct 13, 2011)

i would remove the dots from the <li> buttons (list-style:none)
the mark up looks good but i would remove some of the white space

i'd probably switch the nav bar with the social buttons

looks good thou, jquery makes quiet a difference 
your doctype should be if it is a HTML5 page. i think it's "capital letters thou


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2011)

Removed the dots, good call.

Today i'm going to finish up the home page, and start working on the rest of the pages.

Any good suggestions for a portfolio picture?


----------

